# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Πληροφορίες για το MOUSER elecrtonics

## ZOIS-SUR

Καλημέρα,έχει αγοράσει κανένας απο το ΜOUSER?έκανα ένα ψάξιμο εχτές και δεν πολυέβγαλα άκρη με τα μεταφορικά?περνάει τελωνείο?γιατί το email εγραφης έλεγε from MOUSER ITALY?

----------


## leosedf

Ιταλία είναι και δεν περνάει τελωνείο.

----------


## michaelcom

μεταφορικα τσαμπε αμα παρεις πραματα πανω απο 65ε!

Γενικα εμενα με βολευει πολυ η mouser και μια χαρα τιμουλες εχει.

----------


## ZOIS-SUR

ευχαριστώ.καλές τιμές έχει ποικιλία έχει και τσουχτερά μεταφορικά έχει.γιαυτό και παραξενεύτηκα μήπως σε αυτά τα έξοδα έχει και τίποτα φόρους.για παράδειγμα κάτι πυκνωτακια αξίας 10 ευρώ μου έβγαλε 20 μεταφορικά και 7,5 φόροι και έξοδα.πολλά δεν είναι για να έρθουν από Ιταλία?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ευχαριστώ.καλές τιμές έχει ποικιλία έχει και τσουχτερά μεταφορικά έχει.γιαυτό και παραξενεύτηκα μήπως σε αυτά τα έξοδα έχει και τίποτα φόρους.για παράδειγμα κάτι πυκνωτακια αξίας 10 ευρώ μου έβγαλε 20 μεταφορικά και 7,5 φόροι και έξοδα.πολλά δεν είναι για να έρθουν από Ιταλία?



Ναι είναι πολλά για πράγματα αξίας 20 ευρώ, αλλά θα τα έχεις σε 2-3 μέρες.
Δεν αξίζει για τόσο φτηνά πράγματα, μόνο για 65+ ευρώ, εκτός αν βιάζεσαι, οπότε θα υποστείς το κόστος!

----------


## chip

ε δεν τις λες και καλές τις τιμές της Mouser στις μικρές ποσότητες! Πανάκριβη είναι... διπλάσιες έως 5 πλάσιες τιμές! Απλά έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία... 
στις μεγάλύτερες ποσότητες οι τιμές της γίνονται ανταγωνιστικές.....
Ξεκαθαρίζω οτι όταν κάνω σύγκριση τιμών συγκρίνω προμηθευτές με γνήσια προϊόντα όπως γνήσια είναι και της mouser....
πχ συγκρίνω τις προτεινόμενες λιανικές τιμές (που είναι με καλό προτεινόμενο κέρδος για το κατάστημα) για lelon πυκνωτές από την TOP electronics (που είναι επίσημος διανομέας για τα Βαλκάνια) με την Mouser

Πχ βάζω αναζύτηση για παράδειγμα σειρά REA lelon στη Mouser και το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα που μου βγάζει είναι 1μF 160V
τιμή 0,054 ευρώ/τεμάχιο για ένα τεμάχιο και 0,043ευρώ/τεμάχιο για 500 τεμάχια
πάω στον κατάλογο της TOP τιμή 0,0287 ευρώ/τεμάχιο (προτεινόμενη λιανική) δηλαδή μισή τιμή και πολύ χαμηλότερη ακόμα και απο το να παίρνεις 500 τεμάχια από την Mouser.....
το Link της mouser
http://eu.mouser.com/Search/Refine.a...word=rea+lelon
και της top electronics
http://www.topelcom.gr/cms/ELECTRONI...i_02022015.pdf

Βέβαια είπαμε  η Mouser κερδίζει στην μεγάλη ποικιλία...

και ένα σχόλιο για τους lelon... τους βλέπω σε επώνυμα προϊόντα... APC, lenovo κλπ...

----------


## SeAfasia

το tme.com οχι;

----------


## leosedf

Δεν έχει όσα η mouser και μάρκες.

----------


## santosp

Τεραστια ποκιλια εξαρτηματων, και πολλα εξεζητημενα. Εγω αν χρειαστει παντως να παραγγειλω κατι απο εκει, φροντιζω παντα να φθανω τα 65 ευρω. Φυσικα για να γλυτωσω τα ταχυδρομικα.  Στην επιλογη κουριερ φροντισε να επιλεξεις Fedex, διοτι μεσω αυτης γινεται προφορολογιση και κατα συνεπεια αυτοματος εκτελωνισμος.

Τωρα για λιγα πραγματα οπωσδηποτε ΤΜΕ, η ebay και αναμονη.

----------


## santosp

> Δεν έχει όσα η mouser και μάρκες.



Πολυ σωστα, και δυστυχως ενω σε πολλες μαρκες εχει φοβερες τιμες, δεν της επιτρεπεται να πουλησει σε Ευρωπη απο τις εκει εταιριες. Μιλαω για σταθμους κολλησης, παλμογραφους και καποια μετρητικα.

----------


## ZOIS-SUR

ποσο καιρο κανει για Ελλαδα το mouser?σιγουρα δεν στα κρατανε στο τελωνειο?απλα ερχονται σπιτι σου με το courier?

----------


## papapouf

3-4 εργάσιμες κάνει περίπου όπως και η tme.
Δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα τελωνείο και έρχονται κατευθείαν σπίτι σου με κούριερ.
όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά κάνε παραγγελία 65+ για να μην πληρώσεις μεταφορικά(20 ευρώ).

----------


## VaGyver

Ξέρετε αν δέχεται και paypal?

----------


## moutoulos

Βαγγέλη δυστυχώς δεν δέχεται PayPal ...

----------


## VaGyver

Δηλαδή, δυστυχώς πρέπει να δώσουμε τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δηλαδή, δυστυχώς πρέπει να δώσουμε τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής!



Φαντάζομαι τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής τα δίνεις ... στην τράπεζα που την έκδοσε.
Και έχεις ενδοιασμούς να τα δώσεις στην Mouser Electronics;

----------


## VaGyver

Τελικά όχι, απλά πάντα κοιτάω εαν υπάρχει επίσης κάποιος εναλλακτικός τρόπος π.χ. Paypal, αντικαταβολή (αν είναι Ελλάδα) κτλ

----------


## Googlis

Το mouser.com είναι ένα ποιοτικό και αξιόπιστο κατάστημα.
Στα συν του:
-Δωρεάν μεταφορικά πάνω από 65-70€
-Μεγάλη πικοιλία
-Καλός τρόπος αναζήτησης
-Καλή συσκευασία
-Δεν πληρώνεις ποτέ τελωνείο

Στα πλην του:
-Ακριβές τιμές
-15 με 30 μέρες παράδοση

----------


## pet

> Το mouser.com είναι ένα ποιοτικό και αξιόπιστο κατάστημα.
> Στα συν του:
> -Δωρεάν μεταφορικά πάνω από 65-70€
> -Μεγάλη πικοιλία
> -Καλός τρόπος αναζήτησης
> -Καλή συσκευασία
> -Δεν πληρώνεις ποτέ τελωνείο
> 
> Στα πλην του:
> ...



Το τελευταίο μήνα έχω κάνει δύο παραγγελίες (πάνω απο 65 ευρώ με δωρεάν μεταφορικά δηλαδή) και έχουν έρθει σε 3 εργάσιμες, πολύ καλός χρόνος, έρχονται με κάποιο κούριερ δεν θυμάμαι αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι Fedex.

Πάντως δεν έρχονται πάντα απο ιταλία, εμένα και τα δυο μου ήρθανε απο ΗΠΑ, και μάλλον δεν πέρασαν απο τελωνείο λόγο αναγραφόμοενης τιμής (<100Ε) και γιαυτό ηρθαν στο 3ήμερο.

----------


## picdev

το TME σε πολλά πράγματα είναι πιο φτηνό,

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλά δεν έχει αυτά που έχει η mouser. Μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες προϊόντα δηλαδή.

----------


## picdev

δωρεάν μεταφορικά έχει το tme?

----------


## leosedf

Για δες π.χ. έχει το LMX9838 στο TME?

----------


## sotron1

> Το mouser.com είναι ένα ποιοτικό και αξιόπιστο κατάστημα.
> Στα συν του:
> -Δωρεάν μεταφορικά πάνω από 65-70ο
> -Μεγάλη πικοιλία
> -Καλός τρόπος αναζήτησης
> -Καλή συσκευασία
> -Δεν πληρώνεις ποτέ τελωνείο
> 
> Στα πλην του:
> ...




Μάλλον έχεις πολύ καιρό να ψωνίσεις από εκεί.
Τα πράγματα έρχονται με courier χωρίς δασμούς σε 2-3 μέρες.

----------


## picdev

> Για δες π.χ. έχει το LMX9838 στο TME?



εγώ αυτά που θέλω τα έχει και πιο φτηνά μάλιστα

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

πολύ περιεργο το ΤΜΕ στον τροπο που παραγγελνεις.

----------

